# Grocery Gardening Book Review



## @JeanAnnVK (Feb 16, 2010)

You are so kind to speak so highly of our book! I loved writing it as much as you loved reading it...oh and to follow us on Twitter it is @GroceryGarden. Twitter is funny about the number of characters you can have in a name.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you for bringing up the Twitter username. I will add it in the article! 

Grocery Gardening is one of the most useful and informative books I have read. I think this book is essential for anyone that grows their own food, and for those that purchase produce from a market. I look forward to applying some of the advice in my own garden and kitchen this year!

Thanks so much for stopping by.


----------



## Seasonal_Wisdom (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Tee: Thanks for such a lovely review of Grocery Gardening. It was a fun collaborative project, and I was delighted to be included. BTW, I've enjoyed reading your gardening-related Tweets as well. All the best, Teresa O'Connor


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you, Teresa! Grocery Gardening was a blast to read and so informative. It is refreshing to pick up a book that is so well put together and easy to read. I look forward to your tweets in the upcoming season! See you on Twitter


----------



## Annica (Mar 2, 2010)

Great review and great book! I really love having this book in my kitchen.
.-= annica´s last blog ..Herb Profile ~ Oatstraw =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Annica - Grocery Gardening has become one of my favorite books!


----------

